# City of Angels Fun Ride video



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

don't know if anyone here did this ride, it took place on April 22. I really enjoy participating in this ride. This year seem to be better than years past. So anyway, I sat down a couple nights ago to work on a mtb video and ending up making this one instead. Don't know if really captures the "fun" of the Fun Ride (ie: the rolling closures, the comraderie, the post ride lunch/raffle)......... but I really had a hoot editing it.


Hope you enjoy,
-tep
click here for video


click here for the ride website

PS: I tried to embed it, but for some reason the embed code from YouTube would just come up as "page not found." Sorry for the extra step.


.


----------



## rcfb73 (Nov 13, 2005)

dang i wish i woulda known about this last month....looks like a nice ride through LA for a good cause. next year for sure.


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, I BLEW it and signed up for the shorter ride... my riding buddy wasn't ready to commit to the longer ride when we signed up.

Going 11 mph through LA is not fun. Having all 1,000 riders jammed up against the motorcops is not fun. Getting yelled at constantly to stay right (in one lane!... did I mention the 1000 riders) is not fun.

Your ride... looked fun.


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention the cacophony of riders all yelling "slowing... slowing..." 

People - we're going 11 mph. Relax.

Some wag decided to up the ante and started yelling "unclipping" among other things, which was actually pretty amusing.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

TrojanHorse said:


> Having all 1,000 riders jammed up against the motorcops is not fun. Getting yelled at constantly to stay right


the last time I did this ride was like you described.

the last time.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with the jamming up of riders, as well as the Marshals pushing you over so the moto cops can pass a little easier. 

This was my fifth year participating in the Fun Ride, and I did noticed this year that the ride Marshals on the advanced ride were pretty mellow about keeping riders in-line. Years past they yelled and blew whistles. This year the general overall attitude, was quite a bit more relaxed; the route seemed to go along more streets that had been recently paved, and the atmosphere on the lawn during the raffle was louder with people cheering and hanging out than in the past.

This isn't a good ride for going as fast as you can.....due to the cops keeping a constant pace, but for me the cops whipping by you, and seeing LA on "open" streets keeps me coming back.

-tep


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

*Embedding Works*






And for some reason I always hear of rides in the area, AFTER the fact! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

arai_speed, thank you for embedding it.

I thought I was doing it correctly, though it's obvious to the contrary.

I've embedded before on mtbr, w/o problem. 

oh well

again thank you.

-tep


----------

